# Nasa spring rates?



## Jackson Diamond (Apr 30, 2002)

What spring rates are you guys running on road courses? Right now i have 300lb up front and 200lb in the rear on a fmax 200sx. I have a chance to swap to 450lb up front and 400lb in the rear. THis swap is free and will cost me only the time to do it. SHould i swap them?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Jackson Diamond said:


> *What spring rates are you guys running on road courses? Right now i have 300lb up front and 200lb in the rear on a fmax 200sx. I have a chance to swap to 450lb up front and 400lb in the rear. THis swap is free and will cost me only the time to do it. SHould i swap them? *


I run 600 in/lbs front 500 in/lbs rear on my B14 race car.

Mike


----------

